# Just an update



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Just thought I'd share a quick pic of the tank


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Very nice! I'm liking the layout and the pop of colour from the AR 'mini'. Can't wait to see more pics as it all grows in.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Nebthet78 said:


> Very nice! I'm liking the layout and the pop of colour from the AR 'mini'. Can't wait to see more pics as it all grows in.


Thanks, it's getting there just not as fast as I hoped. I have a new light, but I just have to get a hanging kit so I can put it up.


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Yeah I get that... I find the worst of all fights with this hobby is our own impatience.. lol. 

What type of lighting are you getting? T5 or LED?


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Nebthet78 said:


> Yeah I get that... I find the worst of all fights with this hobby is our own impatience.. lol.
> 
> What type of lighting are you getting? T5 or LED?


Lol ya that's my biggest problem too. I got myself a used 6 bulb Tek Light. I have two 48" led lights on there now but they're not powerful enough. Once I get this new light installed I'll sell these ones


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Really? I'm surprised with 2 x48 inch led lights you are not getting enough par for your high light plants. 
I'm getting a Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 for my 54g to use as the primary light (suppose to have 66par at 18 inch depth) and then going to use 1 par38 as a suppliment in the middle high light area of the tank. So I'm rather curious as to other's experiences with the led lights available on the market right now. 

Do you feel the growth is too slow with the LEDs or that the growth is deformed? or are you wanting to have much better control over the colour available that the T5s give?


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Nebthet78 said:


> Really? I'm surprised with 2 x48 inch led lights you are not getting enough par for your high light plants.
> 
> I'm getting a Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 for my 54g to use as the primary light (suppose to have 66par at 18 inch depth) and then going to use 1 par38 as a suppliment in the middle high light area of the tank. So I'm rather curious as to other's experiences with the led lights available on the market right now.
> 
> Do you feel the growth is too slow with the LEDs or that the growth is deformed? or are you wanting to have much better control over the colour available that the T5s give?


I was thinking about getting the fluval 2.0 as well, but I think I would need two of them. The leds I have are a marineland plant led and a current sat plus. Both are older models and aren't the brightest or give very good colour.

I feel my growth is pretty slow and I think I can get better colour control with the t5's. As it is now with my lights I would say I'm at medium light.


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

I'll have to let you know how it works out then.. I won't get my light until my parents return from vacationing in Florida (I found a steal of a price on a site in the States and got the light for $100 new+shipped), which will be some time in April. But I'll update my thread with pics too.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice set up, can't wait to see the plants fill in. Keep us updated.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Here are some updated pics of the tank. Lately the plants have slowed their growth a lot, not sure why and I'll all so getting some fuzz algae now too.


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Aceman21 said:


> Here are some updated pics of the tank. Lately the plants have slowed their growth a lot, not sure why and I'll all so getting some fuzz algae now too.


Looking nice. What lights were they again? Twinstars?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

iamaloner said:


> Looking nice. What lights were they again? Twinstars?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


No, they are a new company called Gaon company. These are the Nuniq wide led 60s with hanging kit.


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Aceman21 said:


> No, they are a new company called Gaon company. These are the Nuniq wide led 60s with hanging kit.


Ah yes I remember now. Solid looking lights for sure.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

iamaloner said:


> Ah yes I remember now. Solid looking lights for sure.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Yes, they're doing really well so far.


----------

